
Nvidia GeForce Now Loses Access to Titles from Xbox Game Studios and Warner Bros - king07828
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/20/21228792/nvidia-geforce-now-microsoft-xbox-game-studios-warner-bros-remove-games
======
einpoklum
It's the

\---===[ GeForce Now ___Cloud Gaming Service_ __]===---

that's losing access to titles. GeForce cards will continue working with games
as usual.

~~~
djohnston
When Nvidia asked me to login to download a driver update I knew they had
become bloated

